# Target backdrop protection



## trx498r (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm doing the same thing but I was thinking about using hay bales


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattrshort (Dec 24, 2015)

I've seen guys use rubber horse stall pads. They're about a half inch sheet of rubber, usually 3x6ft. You can build a frame and hang them directly behind your target. The arrows will bounce off, while still providing a bit of cushion so that they don't break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uonnhuskies (May 9, 2015)

Second on the stall mats. You buy them at tractor supply. I have shot an arrow straight into a 3/4 hanging mat from a 70 pound compound and the arrow travels about 4 to 5 inches through. Works as a very good backstop


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

If you have access to any old conveyor belting, cut several pieces and hang behind the target--I suggest two layers, 6" apart.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I use a piece of foam from a floating boat dock. It is approximately 4 X 8 feet in area and 16 inches thick. This works great. It is light weight and can moved around by one person. It is very durable. I have had it for years and it has saved me a lot of money in not having to buy arrows. It can stop any arrow you throw at it. I only use it as a backstop. I place the target in front of it. 

If you have a lake or close to the coast you might be able to get one for free. I got mine from an abandoned boat dock.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

mattrshort said:


> I've seen guys use rubber horse stall pads. They're about a half inch sheet of rubber, usually 3x6ft. You can build a frame and hang them directly behind your target. The arrows will bounce off, while still providing a bit of cushion so that they don't break.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How well does it stop broadheads?


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

roosclan said:


> How well does it stop broadheads?


The mats are made from reclaimed, ground-up tyres (de-metalised). A lot of force will be expended penetrating them. Residual velocity within the arrow shaft will probably vary from "none" to "very little". Unless one hits the same hole multiple times, I imagine....


----------



## mattrshort (Dec 24, 2015)

roosclan said:


> How well does it stop broadheads?


I imagine "uonnhuskies" comment was describing what he's experienced with a broad head, because I doubt you could get a field point to penetrate a horse mat... So that might be your answer. About 5-6" of penetration. If you try it out, tell us what you discover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylarhagler (Aug 22, 2012)

Carpet works pretty well. I had to put 5-6 layers on though. My arrows were going through up to the fletching with less (60 lb bow).


----------



## carpe_diem (Feb 19, 2012)

if you have access to a racecar driver or race track. Nascar or sprint car tires work awesome! I cut the sidewalls out of the rear sprint car tires...nice and wide hang them sideways or the long ways hanging down.


----------



## Redneckkid91 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have always used mats. Never have had any damage done to my arrows


----------



## price42786 (Dec 10, 2014)

How much are the horse mats?


----------



## Carl Bert (Dec 15, 2015)

Ok I just picked up two 4x6 horse stall mats at Tractor Supply. I'll be making a frame tomorrow to hang them from. I'll let everyone know how well they stop an arrow traveling at 350 fps. Thanks again for everyones input.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

When we bought our house the old home owners left behind some rubber liners that they had under their dog pens, resembles horse stall mats a lot I think. Those seem to work great without damaging the arrow.


----------



## Carl Bert (Dec 15, 2015)

price42786 said:


> How much are the horse mats?


The 4x6 mats were $40 each


----------



## pathogan (Jul 7, 2015)

uonnhuskies said:


> Second on the stall mats. You buy them at tractor supply. I have shot an arrow straight into a 3/4 hanging mat from a 70 pound compound and the arrow travels about 4 to 5 inches through. Works as a very good backstop


Could you just put 2 or 3 of these together and use them as a target? Seems like you could kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Stall mats are what we use. 2 side by side screwed to the top nailer of our fence. Arrows will penetrate but just a few inches. I know with 4-5 teenagers shooting.


----------



## nwihunter (Feb 21, 2015)

I have the mat for a back stop on my set up. You absolutely do not want to use it as a target. While I also only penetrate about 5 inches into the mat , they are not any fun pulling them back out. It works great as a back stop though. Mine is 3/4 " thick. You will need something solid for mounting it to because its probably weighs 80 pounds or more


----------



## danmel1996 (Feb 22, 2015)

Conveyor belt works very well. Usually get it free if you know somebody that works in a plant.


----------



## pathogan (Jul 7, 2015)

nwihunter said:


> I have the mat for a back stop on my set up. You absolutely do not want to use it as a target. While I also only penetrate about 5 inches into the mat , they are not any fun pulling them back out. It works great as a back stop though. Mine is 3/4 " thick. You will need something solid for mounting it to because its probably weighs 80 pounds or more


Thanks. That's good info.


----------



## trx498r (Dec 24, 2015)

The boat dock floats work really well I scored a couple from a buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyes4833 (Jun 1, 2014)

Good idea


----------



## buckeyes4833 (Jun 1, 2014)

Good point


----------



## bikeme2 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm using a rubber truck bed mat


----------



## BigMike1223 (Sep 21, 2013)

stall matts are awesome. Great for checking out broadheads to and penetration lol.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

trx498r said:


> The boat dock floats work really well I scored a couple from a buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I have. It is light weight so you can move it around if you need to. I am thinking of cutting mine in half so I can have two 4ft X 4ft backstops. These boat docks are more durable than people give them credit for. Going on 4 years with mine.


----------



## llbts1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Rubber matte from the truck bedliner x 2


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

In my experience, loose hanging carpet works to some degree, mainly stopping the arrows by catching the fletchings, so if the arrow is longer than 12", it will probably smack the wood. I can attest that it barely slows down a bare shaft. Several layers about 6" apart works better.

If you go with something hanging, you want it hung loose. You also want something woven and flexible, and it helps to use somewhat rounded field tips (bullet point type as opposed to the really pointed ones). The more flexible the better as it catches the point and absorbs more energy before the point can push through it. It has to have some space behind it ( about an arrow length) for this to work. 

If you do use a wood backstop, I would suggest fence boards as opposed to plywood. If the arrow sticks in the fence board, driving a couple large screwdrivers into it along the grain on each side of the arrow will loosen the arrow enough to pull it out. Plywood has layers of wood with the grain running perpendicular in each layer, making very difficult to remove the arrow. 

Go


----------



## sdub89 (Jun 28, 2014)

Stall mats are definitely the way to go!


----------



## Genet511 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have two stall mats hanging behind my 20 yard target. When my wife was first learning she hit them a few times. A field point will penetrate but the arrow will only go in a few inches, even from my 70lb Elite. I do recommend having an arrow puller to pull them out though as they hold quite well. 

gt


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

dustoffer said:


> If you have access to any old conveyor belting, cut several pieces and hang behind the target.





carpe_diem said:


> if you have access to a racecar driver or race track. Nascar or sprint car tires work awesome!



Those are some pretty big ifs lol


----------



## flip665 (Apr 26, 2015)

I use horse stall mats... as far as stopping arrows they work good but it depends on if you get the "mudflap" rubber ones or the "foam" rubber ones... one foamy will stop my Bear traxx at 265fps 90% of the time but usually at the fletching or near it... two stops them at 1/3 shaft or better... better if you can space them 3 or 4 inches... i shoot two foamies backed up by a rubber one and on occasion i do get through the rubber an inch or two but im 100% confident in it as a stop. the one drawback on my particular stop is its a 3-4 man lift without disassembly.

(most wouldnt want to spend the money for three mats, and neither would i. i got them free from the local jail, they run a dairy farm, and the mats i got were about 15years old)

i will tell you that if your planning to shoot them directly, the "mudflap" rubber ones are near impossible to retrieve arrows from. 

carpet works great but requires layers with gaps... 

how many layers is up to you but ive had good success with 4 sheets sandwiched with 2x4 at the top i.e. carpet, 2x4, carpet, 2x4, carpet, 2x4, carpet...
first layer secured top and bottom to facilitate the weight of your actual target and keep it from pressing the layers together, the rest only secured on the top... gaps paired with unsecured bottom/sides of the sub layers catch arrows good...
ive heard two layers works but i never had a pass through with my set up


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Go to a place that sells truck campers and ask if they have any styrofoam packing blocks. The blocks are 12"x 12" x18". theses places usually give them away for free. I take 2x3s, eye bolts ans ratchet straps to make a target wall


----------



## Riprau (Jan 8, 2013)

Quick note, my local Tractor Supply Company (TSC) has the 4' x 6' stall mats on sale for $30. Not sure for how long, may end this week-end.


----------



## diesel197 (Sep 29, 2010)

The stall mats are the way to go. I've had my for years and it works great at stopping those bad shots.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

4X4 round hay bale for back stop


----------



## JD one (Jan 17, 2016)

pathogan said:


> Could you just put 2 or 3 of these together and use them as a target? Seems like you could kill two birds with one stone.


Yeah was thinking the same thing. Wonder if they would work for a broad head target. Man i love this site great ideas from great people glad i came aboard.


----------



## kaimi (Aug 5, 2011)

The horse matts are great but when you do go through it the arrow is difficult to pull out so I put a little spit lol. Also the broadheads go all the way through some times.


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

I bought 2 rubber backed carpet and 2 layers of regular carpet and a plywood board from goodwill and it works fine

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## holbrookt (Dec 28, 2015)

nice!


----------



## flip665 (Apr 26, 2015)

JD one said:


> Yeah was thinking the same thing. Wonder if they would work for a broad head target. Man i love this site great ideas from great people glad i came aboard.


as stated, the arrows are tough to remove, and the difficulty is compounded with multiple layers... the problem with shooting anything that doesnt self heal well, with broadheads, is that as soon as your cuts start overlapping pieces start falling out... then your target quickly starts degrading


----------



## creger7 (Nov 12, 2015)

So what is the best backstop for broadheads then?


----------

